

TAKE WORK ON THE GO WITH UBERWIFI - markhall
http://blog.uber.com/uberWIFI

======
ColinWright
SHOUT AT EVERYONE AND WONDER WHY THEY DON'T LIKE IT

~~~
minimaxir
The OP most likely copy-and-pasted the all-uppercase blog post title.

~~~
ColinWright
Why not use the bookmarklet? It's quicker, less error-prone, easier, and
generally better.

    
    
        <sigh />
        <shrug />

